# Onkyo 885(b) sub out problem



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I searched the fora here but was unable to locate the same problem. If this has been addressed previously, please point me to that and I'll get to work.

Here's the problem I'm having. I cannot seem to get a signal out of my Onkyo 885(b) preamp to my subwoofer.

My system consists of the Onkyo, connected with balanced wire to powered ATC speakers and a QSC RMX 2450, also with a balanced connection, amplifier driving my subwoofer. With sound coming out of my main speakers, the 2450 does not reflect receipt of a signal, i.e. the lights don't light up to signify receipt of the signal, and I get no sound out of the 2450. I connected the 2450, without altering any settings on the 2450 to my other preamp and get sound no problem and the proper lights light up, too, i.e all is normal. 

The problem seems to reside in the setting with the Onkyo. Previously I stumbled into getting a signal output, but I don't know what it was. I've been ineffectively swapping setup to no avail. BTW, I have RTFM but haven't figured out where things have gone awry.

Any suggestions?

In advance, thanks,
Larry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Larry, did you check in the user menu under speaker settings? there will be a sub yes or no option. I suspect that somehow it got changed to "no"


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Tony, thanks for your reply. I think you're right, except I cannot find where it occurs.
Under 1) Speaker Setup => 2) Speaker settings my menu only reflects front speakers (I only have the front and subwoofer speakers), so you'd seem to be right there, BUT,
When I go to 1) Speaker Setup => 2) Speaker Config, the menu reads "Subwoofer ---- Yes"
Under that same menu there is a setting for LPF of LFE I've tried 80Hz (THX), 90Hz, 100Hz, etc. but with no difference based on any of the settings.
Finally, When I go to 1) Speaker Setup => 3) Speaker Distance, it measured a distance to the listening position from the subwoofer.

At some point in the past it seemed that the subwoofer worked (I just can't get it back to operational) that selecting Direct or Pure Audio cut out the subwoofer and selecting Stereo reinserted the subwoofer. Can't figure out where I'm off.
Again, thanks for your input. Hopefully this extensive post points to some obvious setting that's currently invisible to me.
Larry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok so let me get this correct, you say that you do have the sub set to "yes" and you get sound to the sub if your not using direct mode? this is normal as Direct bypasses all processing and sends full range to your mains only.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Larry,
I would rerun Audyssey MultEQ XT and make sure that the Subwoofer is showing up. Also, the LPF of LFE should be set at 120hz. Just to make sure, this Subwoofer has worked prior with your Onkyo?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Tonyvdb
Sorry, I confused you. My current settings show that a subwoofer is connected in the menu for speaker setup/speaker configuration, though under speaker setup/speakers it shows only my two monitors (no subwoofer on this menu). 

I then mixed in a bit of history which was in the past, switching from Direct or Pure Audio (don't remember which) to Stereo would allow the subwoofer to operate. Now that is no longer a cure.

Jungle Jack
I guess I'll try the Audessey setup again. Not sure what it will take.

Not sure why but I have a strange feeling that this is a strange little quirk that may require someone with a Onkyo 885(b) to figure out. There don't seem to be obvious solutions.

Again, in advance, thanks for your input. Back to work for a few hours.

Larry


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Did you set your L and R speakers to SMALL and specify a crossover for them? That is what diverts LF to the sub. Otherwise, it will get only LFE, if there is any. The LFE filter setting is only for LFE input, not rerouted bass.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Kal
I'm at work right now. I'll check when I get home tonight. At least one of the iterations I tried was with my speakers as full range. 
Again, thank you all for your input.
Larry


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Larry,
Please let us know how things work out. Hopefully, it is simply a configuration issue.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Guys;
So, changing the speakers to small didn't make a difference. I've tried the various settings of less than full range with various crossovers from 40Hz to 120Hz and still didn't get a signal. 

Once my son goes to bed tonight, I'll try re-running Audessey again and see what that garners.

I wonder if there is a way to reset to factory defaults with the preamp?

I'll let you know what re-running Audessey yields.

Larry


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Muser said:


> Hey Guys;
> So, changing the speakers to small didn't make a difference. I've tried the various settings of less than full range with various crossovers from 40Hz to 120Hz and still didn't get a signal.
> 
> Once my son goes to bed tonight, I'll try re-running Audessey again and see what that garners.
> ...


Larry,
To do a Factory Reset, hold down VCR1 and the Power Button on the Front Panel. Provided your Subwoofer has a High Pass Crossover you could bypass the LFE Input altogether. While not ideal, you would get the Subwoofer working. All you would need to do is set the Speakers to Large.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Jack
My preamp has a vcr/dvr button, and you're referring to the main power button on the front panel, right?
I pushed those simultaneously and held them for about five seconds. I can't tell if anything was reset. How would I know?

I retried Audessey, but it still does not detect my subwoofer.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you certain that your sub is working?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Muser said:


> Jack
> My preamp has a vcr/dvr button, and you're referring to the main power button on the front panel, right?
> I pushed those simultaneously and held them for about five seconds. I can't tell if anything was reset. How would I know?
> 
> I retried Audessey, but it still does not detect my subwoofer.


It should say Reinitalize on the Display. Look in your Owners Manual and it will have the procedure, but it has been the same for every Onkyo I have come across.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Tonyvdb:
Yes, my subwoofer is working. When the sub amplifier is connected to the Onkyo the sub amp does not register the presence of a signal, based on the front panel LEDs and I get no sound out of my subwoofer; and secondly, when connected to my tube preamp not only do the sub amps LEDs register a signal, but I have output from the subwoofer. The variable seems to be the output of the Onkyo.

Jungle Jack:
OK, I did not see "Reinitialized" on the Onkyo display. I'll have to reread the manual and see how to reset to factory defaults. I have to say that working through hometheater manuals is cumbersome. It doesn't seem to be the sort of manual where you can start reading in the middle, for me at least it seems to be a read from the beginning to track how things are organized.

I'll be back later.

FWIW, for those thinking about a QSC amplifier for home theater the fan noise is substantial. It sounds like a fan set on high and disrupts the listening experience. So, I'll also probably post a little bit on my effort to replace the fan with a lower noise fan.

Larry


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Again, you could always use the Subwoofers High Pass Connection and bypass the Subwoofer Input altogether. While certainly not ideal, you would get full functionality with LFE being sent to the Subwoofer when you set the Front Speakers to Large and have Subwoofer set to No. You just need some extra Speaker Cable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I was able to "clear" (re-initialize in Jungle Jack's terms) my Onkyo. I'm back in business.

Just so that there is some value to this thread beyond me, I bought this preamp second hand. The original or previous user had made some odd choices, and and among other things "locked" the remote control. Perhaps other selections were made that made fixing my situation convoluted. So, I would wager that there were some unique selections to override for me and the others helping me.

So, I now have prodigious bass with a 15" DIY Acoustic Elegance subwoofer powered by a QSC RMX 2450 amplifier. 

Thanks for your attention and input.

Larry


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Muser said:


> I was able to "clear" (re-initialize in Jungle Jack's terms) my Onkyo. I'm back in business.
> 
> Just so that there is some value to this thread beyond me, I bought this preamp second hand. The original or previous user had made some odd choices, and and among other things "locked" the remote control. Perhaps other selections were made that made fixing my situation convoluted. So, I would wager that there were some unique selections to override for me and the others helping me.
> 
> ...


Let me suggest that you undertake the orderly setup and programming of the 885 as outlined in your user's manual. This is sufficiently intricate such that anyone's settings are likely wrong for everyone else, anyone's settings in one system/room are wrong for that same person's settings in another room/system and the default factory settings are inadequate and wrong for everyone. It ain't that difficult, it just requires a little time and care and the payoff is easily worth it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Muser said:


> I was able to "clear" (re-initialize in Jungle Jack's terms) my Onkyo. I'm back in business.
> 
> Just so that there is some value to this thread beyond me, I bought this preamp second hand. The original or previous user had made some odd choices, and and among other things "locked" the remote control. Perhaps other selections were made that made fixing my situation convoluted. So, I would wager that there were some unique selections to override for me and the others helping me.
> 
> ...


Larry,
That is fantastic news. By the way, what is the Reset Procedure for the 885 so if others run into this issue we will have the information for the 885 as it is different from all the other Onkyo's. Indeed, Onkyo's release of these SSP's was a true paradigm shift in the SSP Category as prior SSP's with a similar Feature Set cost at least 4-5 thousand dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Kal:
Thanks. I'll take your suggestion. I'm pleased as punch to have my sub working, it was a DIY project and this seemed to be the last hurdle to getting it operational. The next stage as you suggested is to set the system up for my room. As I mentioned at the beginning of this thread I did actually read the manual, not something I'm accustomed to doing.

Jungle Jack:
The procedure for resetting was only slightly different than I tried, which may be exactly what you said. In short, first press the vcr/dvr button and then push the standby button. When I initially tried it I pressed them both at the same time and that didn't activate the sequence. And, for what it's worth, it's reset when the display on the Onkyo reads 'Clear."

Again, thanks for all of your help.

Larry


----------

